# [ 2012 ] Two Calls from Wesley Financial re my "Complaint" about Wyndham



## Aussiedog

Any other Wyndham owners getting calls from Wesley Financial re a complaint supposedly filed on your behalf against Whydham's misrepresentations in their sales presentations?  Clearly a fishing expedition looking for unhappy Wyndham owners since we have never even attended a presentation, much less filed a complaint!

Conversation went like this - 

*I am calling from Wesley Financial regarding the complaint filed on your behalf against Wyndham*
_I have never filed a complaint_

*You never felt that the sales rep lied to you in the sales presentation telling you what a great deal Wyndham was?*
_No_

*You are happy with Wyndham?*
_Yes_

*Ok I will take you off the list.*

The end

If I was a little faster on my feet and not so busy I would have probed a bit to get at their bottom line.  Probably a cleverly disguised sales call from someone trying to get me to list a timeshare with them - in order to get around the "do not call" law.

Heads up.

Ann


----------



## Timeshare Von

I got the same call too on 3/1/12 from phone number 812-492-6529.  I told them that while I'm a past and current Wyndham owner, I'm smarter than to buy anything from them. Pretty much end of conversation.


----------



## Explorer7

Aussiedog said:


> Anyone other Wyndham owners getting calls from Wesley Financial re a complaint supposedly filed on your behalf against Whydham's misrepresentations in their sales presentations?  Clearly a fishing expedition looking for unhappy Wyndham owners since we have never even attended a presentation, much less filed a complaint!
> 
> Conversation went like this -
> 
> *I am calling from Wesley Financial regarding the complaint filed on your behalf against Wyndham*
> _I have never filed a complaint_
> 
> *You never felt that the sales rep lied to you in the sales presentation telling you what a great deal Wyndham was?*
> _No_
> 
> *You are happy with Wyndham?*
> _Yes_
> 
> *Ok I will take you off the list.*
> 
> The end
> 
> If I was a little faster on my feet and not so busy I would have probed a bit to get at their bottom line.  Probably a cleverly disguised sales call from someone trying to get me to list a timeshare with them - in order to get around the "do not call" law.
> 
> Heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann




 We did not get the name or names of the companies calling but we have gotten lots of calls over the past few months about our “Wyndham Complaint” of which we have never filed one.

There is actually an article from Wyndham in the most recent edition of Wyndham’s travel magazine Faces and Places that warns about companies calling Wyndham owners about “their complaint with Wyndham”.

We keep requesting that the fraudulent callers remove us from their calling list and they keep saying that they don’t see where we have ever been contacted by them, and the calls keep coming…


----------



## Aussiedog

*They are using many numbers*

The calls came to me from 615-288-5000

Ann


----------



## roundtheworld

I have been getting calls from a Vacation Owners Group in Canada.  I am sure that for a hefty fee, they will go up against Wyndham for me.


----------



## peterpaul11

*Wesley Financial*

Got a call from Wesley financial. I am not sold on how it works yet but I haven't felt like they care if I do this or not. I told the guy I wasn't interested in the beginning and he said thanks and let me go. I called him back a day later. He went through what they proposed. I am not new to Wyndham or Fairfield and have been pretty disgusted with the whole deal. I use it but was taken this last time. I have an appointment for a call from their attorney. Keep you posted.


-Pete


----------



## Rent_Share

They are just copying the scam perpetuated by Vaction Owners Group

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142084


----------



## DeniseM

peterpaul11 said:


> I have an appointment for a call from their attorney. Keep you posted.
> -Pete



This is just a ploy to get you to pay them a large upfront fee to get rid of your timeshare.  There is no attorney - some wise guy in a boiler room call center is going to call you - don't be fooled!


----------



## csxjohn

DeniseM said:


> This is just a ploy to get you to pay them a large upfront fee to get rid of your timeshare.  There is no attorney - some wise guy in a boiler room call center is going to call you - don't be fooled!



This looks like it qualifies for a "Peggy Alert."  (from the discover card commercials)


----------



## sunny644

*Wesley Financial/Vo Group/Vo Financial*

They are all scams. Adam and Ashley Lacerda owners of Vo Group and 14 additional employees were arrested by the FBI on 4/17/12. Charges are mail and wire fraud, and money laundering. Trial date is 11/26/12 in Camden Federal Court. Chuck McDowell was the former VP of Vo Group in Nashville, he got out right before the arrests were made. Vo Financial is the same scam, different name. Do Not Give Any of these Scammers Money. They have already stolen 2.6 million from innocent people. Read about the details at justice.gov under New Jersey.


----------



## travlinman

*Wesley Financial Group*



DeniseM said:


> This is just a ploy to get you to pay them a large upfront fee to get rid of your timeshare.  There is no attorney - some wise guy in a boiler room call center is going to call you - don't be fooled!



*World’s Largest Timeshare Company Loses Lawsuit Against Timeshare Advocate Chuck McDowell, CEO of Wesley Financial Group*
Read more at
http://www.virtual-strategy.com/201...e-advocate-chuck-mcdowell#MmzbocqUUlyoSwbe.99

A Federal District court *jury deliberated less than 20 minutes* on July 19 before finding for McDowell on all counts

Facts are facts... not speculation...


----------



## RX8

travlinman said:


> *World’s Largest Timeshare Company Loses Lawsuit Against Timeshare Advocate Chuck McDowell, CEO of Wesley Financial Group*
> Read more at
> http://www.virtual-strategy.com/201...e-advocate-chuck-mcdowell#MmzbocqUUlyoSwbe.99
> 
> A Federal District court *jury deliberated less than 20 minutes* on July 19 before finding for McDowell on all counts
> 
> Facts are facts... not speculation...



Welcome to TUG Mr. Shill.

The fact is that this story has nothing to do with the business practices of Chuck McDowell.  Wyndham sued Mr. McDowell because they claimed he stole trade secrets.  So they weren't able to prove their case about that.  This alone doesn't make that company a stand up company.

I don't know everything related to this but isnt another fact that Mr. McDowell was associated with the VO Group, a company that is currently under fire for fraudulent activities?  Isn't another fact that Wesley Financial is less than one year old?  

Here is some more reading:

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/wesley-financial-group-tennessee-c589729.html


----------



## travlinman

*Wesley Financial*

As quoted in the press release:
http://www.virtual-strategy.com/2012...cqUUlyoSwbe.99

The *specific* *accusations* put forth in *Federal Court* with regard to this frivolous litigation were: "_violations of the Tennessee Uniform Trade Secrets Act, unauthorized practice of law, intentional interference with business relations, civil conspiracy, breach of contract, unfair competition, procurement of breach of contract, violation of the Tennessee Consumer Protection Act and unjust enrichment_."  Quite a bit of information to process with regard to "business practices" and come to a group consensus in 20 minutes for *ALL* counts......unless of course the foundation and validity of the accusations were blatantly apparent as bogus.


----------



## RX8

travlinman said:


> As quoted in the press release:
> http://www.virtual-strategy.com/2012...cqUUlyoSwbe.99
> 
> The *specific* *accusations* put forth in *Federal Court* with regard to this frivolous litigation were: "_violations of the Tennessee Uniform Trade Secrets Act, unauthorized practice of law, intentional interference with business relations, civil conspiracy, breach of contract, unfair competition, procurement of breach of contract, violation of the Tennessee Consumer Protection Act and unjust enrichment_."  Quite a bit of information to process with regard to "business practices" and come to a group consensus in 20 minutes for *ALL* counts......unless of course the foundation and validity of the accusations were blatantly apparent as bogus.



If you are trying to link this lawsuit with the fact that Wesley Financial is a stand up company that doesnt take advantage of its "customers" I don't buy it.

I am not certain but I don't think Virtual-Strategy magazine is a legit news agency.  I suspect that anyone can submit and fluff any story they like.  Because of that I wouldn't trust anything I read there.

Here is a unbiased news story on the lawsuit from the Nashville Post.

http://nashvillepost.com/news/2012/7/23/jury_gives_timeshare_advocate_victory_over_wyndham

In addition to Chuck McDowell, Sean Austin and Timeshare Advocacy International were also co-defendants.  

This is quoted from the Nashville Post news story above.

"The safety of our owners will always remain a top priority for Wyndham Vacation Ownership and we do not tolerate individuals or companies who cause undue harm to our valued owners or tarnish the reputation of our industry," company spokeswoman Merav Benedetti said in an email. *"Wyndham received a monetary judgment in the Timeshare Advocacy International (TAI) lawsuit and we will continue to take an aggressive approach in the court system to see that these companies are held accountable for their actions, including in the two current lawsuits pending against Chuck McDowell’s other cancellation assistance companies."*

Doesn't look like these people are free and clear just yet.........


----------



## RX8

Chuck McDowell, owner of Wesley Financial and former employee of the VO Group, said this Just one month before Adam Lacerda of the VO Group was ARRESTED suspected of scamming timeshare owners.

"This is Chuck McDowell, CEO of Wesley Financial and I want to one more time set the record straight. First of all Kyle Hoover NEVER worked here and is a liar. Actually NOTHING he/she stated makes any sense because he does not know us.. Next, I am here to say that I am sorry that one of my people let his emotions get the best of him. *VO Group and the owner Adam Lacerda are good people.** We/I have no problem with them* and have no idea who is posting bad things about us and honestly don't really care. My guess is it's the resorts that are hurting the people we are helping. I do not want to waste my time with this. I would rather spend my time helping the retired couple I just spoke with that were promised they could sell their ownership back the the resort for twice what they paid for it if done within two years. They both had to go back to work to make payments and of course there is no buy-back program. This must be stopped! Stop the lies and Wesley and VO will not be in business! Simple."

The above was taken from the following website:

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/wesley-financial-group-tennessee-c589729.html


----------



## sunny644

*Justice will be served*

The facts are that Adam and Ashley Lacerda owners of the VO Group now renamed VO Financial were arrested and arraigned by the FBI on charges of mai fraud, wire fraud, and money laundering to the tune of 2.4 MILLION Dollars. Their trial is set for 11/26/12 in Camden Federal Court. Chuck McDowell was their VP for the Nashville office but resigned shortly before the arrests. His posts all over the internet are very contradictory. I would not give any of them money. Beware and do not be fooled; the 225 people the FBI interviewed were all scammed by VO Group aka VO Financial.


----------



## travlinman

*The Truth*

Why all the speculation?  Why not see what Mr McDowell himself has to say?

http://news.yahoo.com/world-largest-timeshare-company-loses-lawsuit-against-timeshare-131003620.html


----------



## RX8

That yahoo news story is from PRWeb, essentially a news story drafted by Wesley Financial.  To read an UNBIASED story and with MORE detail LEFT out by this "story" read the Nashville Post story in post #14.


----------



## Makai Guy

travlinman said:


> Facts are facts... not speculation...



Oh, you like facts?  Here's a couple of facts for you:
travlinman is posting from an IP located in or near Nashville, TN.
Wesley Financial is located in Mt. Juliet, TN, about 20 miles east of Nashville.
Maybe a coincidence.  Maybe not.


----------



## RX8

Just a quick internet search reveals that Wesley Financial has BOMBARDED the internet world with multiple "news stories" about how they "took on Wyndham" and "won."  They are implying that the suit was about big Wyndham going against this little company only because they are fighting on behalf of the timeshare owners.     

The facts are that the suit dealt with trade secrets.  The Nashville Post article also revealed that there are MORE lawsuits pending against Chuck McDowell and his associate as well as his related company TIA.  Of course, we can't forget the fact that Chuck McDowell was an executive with VO Group (http://www.justice.gov/usao/nj/Press/files/Lacerda, Ashley et al., Arraignment News Release.html).  Just one month before the arrests made of Adam Lacerda, President of VO Group, Chuck McDowell himself backed VO Group and Mr. Lacerda with the statement that they were "good people."


----------



## LMBowman1

Aussiedog said:


> Any other Wyndham owners getting calls from Wesley Financial re a complaint supposedly filed on your behalf against Whydham's misrepresentations in their sales presentations?  Clearly a fishing expedition looking for unhappy Wyndham owners since we have never even attended a presentation, much less filed a complaint!
> 
> Conversation went like this -
> 
> *I am calling from Wesley Financial regarding the complaint filed on your behalf against Wyndham*
> _I have never filed a complaint_
> 
> *You never felt that the sales rep lied to you in the sales presentation telling you what a great deal Wyndham was?*
> _No_
> 
> *You are happy with Wyndham?*
> _Yes_
> 
> *Ok I will take you off the list.*
> 
> The end
> 
> If I was a little faster on my feet and not so busy I would have probed a bit to get at their bottom line.  Probably a cleverly disguised sales call from someone trying to get me to list a timeshare with them - in order to get around the "do not call" law.
> 
> Heads up.
> 
> Ann



I basically spoke with the gentleman a=nd he got so angry with me for my praise of the resort that he actually told me that i didn't know what i was doing and that Wyndham was stealing from me.  When I asked him was he trying to purxhase my timeshare he said no.  He is trying to help me get out of my contract (which I am paying my last payment this month).  He was so angry with me that he fianlly hung up on me after making some disparaging remarks.  Don't worry though.  I turned him in to the BBB in TN.  Do the same!


----------



## persia

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166858


----------



## vacationhopeful

Just got a call from the Wesley Group to answer my complaints and unhappiness with my Wyndham ownership. Same town, phone number is (615) 288-2000...

Told them I was reviewing their reviews on TUGBBS.COM ... she told me I was not on the right site. Told me I should go to Wesley... I told her that was a Press Release, not a review of services. I was looking at review and cited the 2012 arrest of their principals.

Told her I was going to use my reviews over her press releases. 

And then I hung up.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Got another call from them a few minutes ago. Again, returning my call about my "complaints"...

Told him I like my Wyndham and I know I did NOT want to talk to them as my called my cell number I give out to people WHO I don't want to talk to...

And thank you QVC for your cheap $100 smart phone for 12 months of access, 1000 free minutes and 1000 free texts.

And this is a very OLD number (former landline) --- I get maybe 2 calls a month ... last 2 months, it has ONLY been the Wesley Group.


----------



## Bigrob

vacationhopeful said:


> Got another call from them a few minutes ago. Again, returning my call about my "complaints"...
> 
> Told him I like my Wyndham and I know I did NOT want to talk to them as my called my cell number I give out to people WHO I don't want to talk to...
> 
> And thank you QVC for your cheap $100 smart phone for 12 months of access, 1000 free minutes and 1000 free texts.
> 
> And this is a very OLD number (former landline) --- I get maybe 2 calls a month ... last 2 months, it has ONLY been the Wesley Group.



I wonder where they are getting that phone number from?


----------



## travlinman

peterpaul11 said:


> Got a call from Wesley financial. I am not sold on how it works yet but I haven't felt like they care if I do this or not. I told the guy I wasn't interested in the beginning and he said thanks and let me go. I called him back a day later. He went through what they proposed. I am not new to Wyndham or Fairfield and have been pretty disgusted with the whole deal. I use it but was taken this last time. I have an appointment for a call from their attorney. Keep you posted.
> 
> 
> -Pete


This is a far simpler matter than all the speculation here warrants.  If you enjoy the use of your timeshare, have more money than you know what to do with and are not annoyed with the incessant urging to upgrade with each use.........more power to you and good luck! 

However, if you feel you were misrepresented or not fully informed at the time of purchase of ever increasing maintenance fees in perpetuity and have come to realize that you own a depreciating liability that you do not want your heirs saddled with...........do something about it.  The best solution?  Designate this financial boat anchor in your Last Will and Testament to the timeshare salesman that sold it to you.


----------



## theo

*A theory...*



Bigrob said:


> I wonder where they are getting that phone number from?



Fwiw, I have long believed that rogue RCI employee(s), presumably without the knowledge or consent of their higher ups, have "leaked" owner info. Whether for money, or out of spite as disgruntled employee(s), or for some other unknown reason, who knows?  With Wyndham owning RCI outright and Wyndham ownerships also having associated RCI membership, those two databases surely interconnect quite seamlessly.

I base this (admittedly unproven) theory upon my own direct, first hand experience. In yesteryear, I belonged to RCI, which somehow always had a very specific misspelling of my name in their records, which I never bothered to correct. This was the one and only place where I ever saw that particular misspelling of my name. I also have (and have always had) an unlisted, unpublished home phone number, known to RCI.

Oddly, I used to get timeshare-related junk mail and junk timeshare phone calls at home, any and all such mail and phone calls to my unlisted number reflecting that particular RCI misspelling and / or consequent mispronunciation of my name. No other mail or calls *un*related to timeshares ever reflected that name error and not too long after I let my RCI membership expire, all such unsolicited timeshare junk mail and the junk timeshare calls to my unlisted number essentially ceased. 

Concrete proof?  Certainly not.
Mere coincidence? Unlikely.


----------



## rickandcindy23

This Wesley Financial in Nashville just called me on our chimney cleaning business phone number.  I thought he was trying to sell me advertising for our business, and so I was trying to be polite to get him to get to the point.  He said, "Do you still own your timeshare?"  Took me totally off-guard.  I said of course we own several.  He said he could get us out of it.  

What?  I am not in timeshare mode.  It's my busy season answering the phone.  I don't sit in the shop all day with the phone lines just hoping to talk timeshare.  

I should have said, "I didn't call you to help me with my timeshare, nor would I!!!"  So don't call me with your stupid lies.


----------

